

Startup Quote: Marco Arment, founder, Instapaper - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/4441756277

======
raychancc
People will pay for something they like because they want to ensure its
future.

\- Marco Arment (@marcoarment)

<http://startupquote.com/post/4441756277>

